# mp3 player fürs fahrad



## cider (27. Februar 2008)

hallo, ich möchte gerne ein mp3 player-lautsprecher fürs fahrrad bauen. könnt ihr mir weiter helfen wie ich es am besten mache...habe mir gedacht ich speise es mit meinem nabendynamo(6V 3W)und weiteren batterien oder akkus. und könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen wieviel watt die lautsprecher haben sollen (habe so an 5 bis 10 watt rms gedacht...ist die möglich zu speisen mit der spannungsquelle) außerdem benötige ich einen schaltplan für stereolautsprecher....

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen auf Tutorials.de

Bitte lies dir die Nettiquette durch, vor allem Punkt 15. Danke.

Du brauchst nichtnur einen Schaltplan für den Lautsprecher, sondern für einen kleinen Verstärker. Das was du bauen willst nennt sich aktivlautsprecher.

Mit der Spannungsversorgung sehe ich ein kleines Problem. Du hast nämlich nicht konstant 6 Volt, wenn du langsamer fährst singt die Spannung, wenn du schneller fährst steigt sie.
Zumindest ist das bei jedem Dynamo den ich bisher selbst hatte der Fall gewesen.
Eine idee wäre einen 6 Volt Akku zu nehmen, und diesen von dem Dynamo laden zu lassen, und gleichzeitig die Spannung von ihm abgreifen für den Betrieb des Verstärkers.

Es wäre aber vermutlich günstiger wenn du aktivboxen mit Akkus kaufst. Zumindest erstmal kleine Lautsprecher finden die brauchbar klingen....

Ich frag mich gerade ob so ein Umbau eigentlich legal ist, bzw ob du das beim Fahren überhaupt an haben darfst.
Fahrräder unterliegen ja auch bestimmten Vorschriften, ich würde an deiner stelle mal zur örtlichen Polizeiwache gehen und kurz nachfragen. Kostet ja nichts, und erspart eventuell eine menge Ärger 

Greetinx, Andy


----------



## cider (28. Februar 2008)

@dj teac ...also mit der polizei dürfte es kein problem geben da es ja auch fahrradradios gibt. was das mit den aktivlautsprechern angeht hat sich aucherledigt...die membran ist zu empfidlich bei der feuchten luft...mein ausbilder meint ich solle ein fahrradradio nehmen undein klinker eingang dranbauen ist halt etwas wetterfester....was das geld angeht ist es mir egal hauptsache spaß am basteln^^...also ich mach es jetzt mit dem fahrradradio wenn die lautsprecher e sind kaufe ich neue passende und eventuell wenn noch platz drin ist ein verstärker...was wieder heißt ich muss ne neue spannungsquelle haben puh könnte noch komplizierter werden als ich dachte....aber besten dank


----------

